# Marriage and Ephesians 5:32



## CredoFidoSpero (May 18, 2009)

This is from a book review by Tim Challies of John Piper's book "This Momentary Marriage" (Book Reviews - This Momentary Marriage & Velvet Steel :: books, marriage, poetry, reviews :: A Reformed, Christian Blog).

It's not the book I want to discuss, it's just that he says in the review:



> The point Piper makes time and time again is this: “Marriage is patterned after Christ’s covenant relationship to his redeemed people, the church. And therefore, the highest meaning and the most ultimate purpose of marriage is to put the covenant relationship of Christ and his church on display. That is why marriage exists. If you are married, that is why you are married. If you hope to be, that should be your dream.” Thus staying married is not about staying in love but about keeping covenant; getting divorced involves not just breaking a covenant with a spouse but misrepresenting Christ and his covenant. His understand depends, obviously, on a reading of Ephesians 5:32 that sees marriage primarily as a metaphor for Christ and the church. There are some biblical interpreters who would seem to disagree; if I read them properly it seems that many, perhaps mostly of the Presbyterian tradition, would reverse the two, saying that the relationship of Christ and his church helps us understand marriage rather than the other way around.



Is the latter view more in the Presbyterian tradition? Can anyone explain this a little more? Thanks.


----------



## Peairtach (May 18, 2009)

I don't know about Presbyterian interpreters, but I do know that some would hold that when the Apostle says,

_This is a great mystery: but I speak concerning Christ and the church. (Eph. 5:32)_

he is indicating that Christ's relationship with the Church was one of the reasons why God originally designed marriage as a creational ordinance in the way He did. God designed marriage - among other things - to be a suitable metaphor for Christ's relationship with the Church.


----------



## Idelette (May 18, 2009)

If I'm reading Challies correctly, I think the point he's trying to argue is that Piper views marriage _primarily_ as a display of the covenant between Christ and His Church. However, others view the Ephesians passage as more....that the marriage union is to be sacrificial and loving _just as _Christ gave Himself up for the Church, and so marriage is to imitate that Holy example. However, I don't think that Presbyterians would disagree that marriage is primarily to be a reflection of Christ and His Church.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 18, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> God designed marriage - among other things - to be a suitable metaphor for Christ's relationship with the Church.



Yes, I see this as how he is describing Piper's view in the book. It's just the way he states an opposing view at the end, he seems to be saying, to use your words, that it's Christ's relationship with the Church that is the metaphor that helps us understand marriage. I was just having a harder time wrapping my mind around that one, but maybe I'm just confusing myself.

I appreciate your comments (still can't see the 'Thanks' button....maybe in 1 or 2 more posts  )


----------

